# Get rid of winner



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 3, 2017)

I see so many posts covered in winner stickers that don't deserve it because they're terrible. Winner is the new like and Semper-Fi is the new winner this is unsatisfactory.

This has to be stopped now or the entire site will go down in flames. Winner should be abolished and deviant should be made a positive.

This is the one I'm talking about


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 4, 2017)

I tend to rate a post  if I find the post funny, tbh.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 4, 2017)

Stop rating me winner I'm being serious.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 4, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> I tend to rate a post  if I find the post funny, tbh.


What's wrong with like? You don't LIKE the post? Does that post really deserve a gold star? Is it so good it literally deserves a ribbon? NO.

Metals should only be given out for winners and I'm sorry but you're a loser.


----------



## Rare Drop (Oct 4, 2017)

I've only really see Winners when a post is really snarky, otherwise tryhards get the :autism: when they go too far. What kind threads are you on where people give  like candy?


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 4, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> REEEEEE STOP DOING WHAT I DON'T LIKE.



lol calm down


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> What's wrong with like? You don't LIKE the post? Does that post really deserve a gold star? Is it so good it literally deserves a ribbon? NO.
> 
> Metals should only be given out for winners and I'm sorry but you're a loser.



You're just mad all the posts pointing out you're a totally gay poo poo head who sucks weiners and eats doo doo get rated Winner every time.

Suck it up, weiner sucking doo doo eating poop head!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 4, 2017)

ITT: post here to get free  ratings


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 4, 2017)

If you just want to farm winner ratings at least just admit it.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 4, 2017)

Winner is for winners.


----------

